# Ägypten 2.0



## Krallblei (30. August 2021)

*Hallo Ihr.*

Jemand Lust auf Ägypten im Oktober?



3-4 Tage aufm Boot und danach Hotel und Uferangeln...


Die Schwierigkeiten der Vergangenheit sind aus dem Weg geräumt. 
Boote gibt es wie Sand am Meer. 

Brauche eigentlich niemand.. Geld ist kein Thema... aber vielleicht mischt sich jemand dazu der Lust auf Abenteuer hat.

Datum ist nicht fix. Bin offen für alles.

Meldet Euch!!


----------



## agnosie (1. Dezember 2021)

Gerne über Weihnachten/Neujahr
Hätte Zeit und Lust!
Vielleicht machen wir alles weiter über PM?
Herzlicher Gruß aus dem Norden


----------

